# Overhaul



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

I got the engine out, summer is coming up and time will not be a problem. I have a 1990 corrado and the bay is extremely oily, the wires are a mess and all plastic fluid containers are stained. 
I have never done this and i was wondering about peoples opinions. I was thinking of just basically replacing everything. Buy rebuild master cylinder, rack and pinion, etc.. My question is this. I dont plan on using the MFA that the corrados have and the lighting harness is a series of spliced wires.
Should i just buy a fuse box and wiering kit for hot-rods and redo my wiering? you know the ones that included the basics. Or is there a place where i can buy OEM harnesses for cheap. Or is it hard to fab your own harness? Thanks


----------



## RPTOFNDR (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Overhaul (Slowrrado)*

Painless should have a simple circuit panel/fusebox arrangement.
If you feel brave,you can fab your own & re-use the VW connectors & switches.
I've built up a few Corrado's (OBD 2 VR6,Plus suspension, Bigger brakes, Minor Bolt-ons to v2sq chargers.) Usually I retain the factory wiring,and just integrate additional wiring into the looms.
Good Luck!


----------



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Overhaul (RPTOFNDR)*

well i got a gallon of simple green and began cleaning up the bay real good. It turns out the wiering is not all that bad. I have a spare parts corrado and i feel that with both harnesses i can have her perfect in no time. Tomorrow i will be ordering all fluid containers new. Most likely i will not use the power stearing canister from a corrado anymore. I think they all come in a ugly yellow. I might just get something a little more appealing and mark it at the appropriate levels according to the propper ounces. Thanks for your advice anyway, i might hit that guy up for a harness anyway. Pix will come soon.


----------



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Overhaul (Slowrrado)*

After a little research and consulting with "fastg60" i will be re-doing all break lines in earls SS lines and fittings. Since i had to replace my rear brake line because of rust last year im assuming the rest are not in perfect shape.


----------



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Overhaul (Slowrrado)*

After a little research and consulting with "fastg60" i will be re-doing all break lines in earls SS lines and fittings. Since i had to replace my rear brake line because of rust last year im assuming the rest are not in perfect shape.


----------



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Overhaul (Slowrrado)*

After a little research and consulting with "fastg60" i will be re-doing all break lines in earls SS lines and fittings. Since i had to replace my rear brake line because of rust last year im assuming the rest are not in perfect shape.


----------

